

A rubygem for natural spelling and grammar checking - subosito
https://github.com/subosito/gingerice

======
neilk
A library for a web service API? Hey, congrats on doing creating it, but the
headline made me think there was a spelling and grammar checker in pure Ruby.

~~~
subosito
I am sorry to disappoint you neilk. Hope we or someone else can create in pure
ruby in the future.

------
jschuur
I don't see the API documented on <http://gingersoftware.com>. It seems to
hardcode the API key it sends to
[http://services.gingersoftware.com/Ginger/correct/json/Ginge...](http://services.gingersoftware.com/Ginger/correct/json/GingerTheText)

@subosito: I take it you work for these guys? What's the rate limit?
Commercial or non profit usage terms?

~~~
subosito
Yes, you're right jschuur. Ginger software only gives windows installer, and
they don't have an api documented. Since I am Linux user I can use their web
based tool only,
<http://www.gingersoftware.com/features/grammar_checker.html>. I had an idea
to wrap it into a rubygem and then gingerice was born.

I have no affiliation with them. I just see their service is awesome. I am not
sure about their rate limits and usage term. That's why on Readme page I state
"hope they will keep it free".

~~~
jschuur
Well, it's definitely cool, but what you're saying then is use with caution,
because they're bound to find out ;)

Good press for them though and a nice little gem by you. Great work!

~~~
subosito
Thank you jschuur :D

------
wesray
Thanks for writing this Gem, looks absolutely awesome. I hope Ginger
Proofreader keeps their API up also, but I will definitely write some tests in
my app to make sure it's working. I noticed in your gem you are using your API
key, and I'm not sure about their rate limits, but it would probably be in
everyones best interest to get their own key.

~~~
subosito
You're welcome wesray, I hope the same thing too. I use the key from their
website and I don't see their rate limits yet. The test is definitely required
to ensure everything working smoothly.

~~~
wesray
Awesome, should have done my homework!

------
jhonovich
How do you anticipate using this in your apps? Will you integrate it on the
client side to provide real time feedback to users?

~~~
derwiki
That's what I was wondering. It's neat, but how much do people really like
having their grammar corrected? Might be more off-putting than it's worth.
That said, Facebook's grammar correction in the comment widget is a godsend.

------
Azd325
Thanks for this gem and this inspiration I'm working on a python library
<https://github.com/Azd325/gingerit> .

To get this pretty API to the python world.

~~~
subosito
Awesome azd325, good job!. Going to add it to the gingerice readme :)

~~~
Azd325
Thanks. :) It grows and grows everyday.

------
etrain
The title of this post could use some "grammar checker."

~~~
subosito
Haha, you're right. I think I need to learn more about grammar. My English is
bad, that's why I create and love this gem :)

